# Cats hate each other



## mommacude (Jan 18, 2009)

We just got a year old Ragdoll cat about 6-8 weeks ago. We had three other adult cats. I've never had problems introducing cats before, but we generally add kittens.

At first 2/3 of the cats were nice to the new one, but the 3rd one never has liked her. Now 2 out of the three are treating her badly. They stalk her and back her under the bed and then sit nearby guarding her from coming out. 

The new cat is very loud when she's upset and hisses and yowls when they corner her. 

There have been a couple of times they've actually gotten physical, lately especially with the one male in the house. Early on in her being here, the male was actually sleeping with her and they were fine. . . I don't know if the older female has influenced the others in picking on her or what.

I tried buying a Feliway plug-in but it doesn't seem to have done anything. My husband is tired of hearing the fighting at night and is considering getting rid of her.

I sometimes try putting her in a room by herself for awhile to let everyone calm down. We have 3 litterboxes and separate bowls. It makes me so sad thinking I might have to get rid of her, but it seems like her life isn't much fun being followed and jumped on constantly.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there 

sorry your having such a hard time. When you rehomed her what reason did the owners give for rehoming her? I was just thinking maybe she dosent get on with other cats. You could clip the claws of all the cats to lessen the chance of anyone getting hurt. good luck


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

who rules the house out of your cat, it could be as simple as the head cat is upset and all the other cats are following, i think just give them time and try to not leave the new cat alone with them. and let the other cats know it is wrong to do what they are doing.


----------



## mommacude (Jan 18, 2009)

She was rehomed because of allergies. The original breeder is not aware I have her but I'm thinking of asking her how she was with other cats. She was with the breeder until adulthood and just recently spayed. In fact at one point she thought she was pregnant, so she apparently had gone through heat at least once. 

The lady that got her from the breeder didnt' sign a contract that she'd have to get permission to adopt her out, but I'm not sure how she'll feel if I go directly to her since I wasnt' the one she sold her to. All cats are declawed except the Ragdoll.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How long ago was she spade she maybe hormonal herself and that might be kicking the other cats off.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Are the other cats all "done"


----------



## mommacude (Jan 18, 2009)

Our new cat was born in January and spayed in September. Our other two females and one male have been "fixed" already.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I think it can take upto 6 month from the op for them to fully calm down. who growls at who wich cat starts the fight.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

First of all read fact sheet on introducing here UKRCC • View topic - Links to downloadable Information Sheets that should help abit.
if you really feel that you can't cope and need to re home her then please read here on how the ukrcc can help you Ragdoll Cat Rehoming
and then fill in form here if you would like there help in re homing her Ragdoll Cat Questionnaire any questions you may have about re homing contact Helen here Email us . good luck hope they settle down soon it can take months for cats to accept each other though.


----------



## mommacude (Jan 18, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I think it can take upto 6 month from the op for them to fully calm down. who growls at who wich cat starts the fight.


Generally the new cat will be somewhere in a corner and the resident cat slowly walks closer and closer to her, staring at her the entire time. Finally she gets close enough that the new cat starts growling.

Other times, the resident cat leaps on her when she doesn't know she's there and starts swatting at her. The new cat will fight back some, but in general is really timid. My hubby thinks that if she'd fight back more that the other cat would leave her alone. I'm not so sure of that.


----------



## mommacude (Jan 18, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> First of all read fact sheet on introducing here UKRCC • View topic - Links to downloadable Information Sheets that should help abit.
> if you really feel that you can't cope and need to re home her then please read here on how the ukrcc can help you Ragdoll Cat Rehoming
> and then fill in form here if you would like there help in re homing her Ragdoll Cat Questionnaire any questions you may have about re homing contact Helen here Email us . good luck hope they settle down soon it can take months for cats to accept each other though.


I just realized you're in the UK, so you probably wouldn't be able to help me with rehoming.

However, do you guys know if the reintroduction process is likely to help? I have read that keeping her separated for 2-3 weeks and trying to re-introduce her slowly can sometimes help, but then I have heard from others that will not make a difference. Any stories to encourage us? I REALLY want to keep her, since she's my favorite cat!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still read the fact sheet on introducing as you will find it helpful.

You have to make sure that you have plenty of resources by this I mean food stations,water stations,litter trays {golden rule one litter tray for each cat plus one},sleeping places,hidy places,high and low places for them to go to,post and toys.Do not put them in the same place so say put one food bowl down stairs in the kitchen and another up stairs in a bedroom as then one cat can't stop another from eating as they can't guard every food bowl if they aren't in the same place.Also try putting rescue remedy in there water as this will help to calm them down. good luck


----------



## mommacude (Jan 18, 2009)

It does sound useful. I need to get some rescue remedy too.

Should I split them up for 2-3 weeks and start over? I do have 3 litter boxes, and three bowls. . .

My husband thinks splitting them up now won't help, but I'm willing to try anything


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i would try splitting them up for abit, let them re-adjust and the new cat get settled in without as much confrontation.

You may find that they don't ever get on but the fighting will settle down abit and be less frequent. You've only had her 2/3 months, it can take a few months more for everyone to get the pecking order figured out. Remember you've disrupted the feng shui of your cat's world lol, they need to figure out who's alpha-cat, even if your new cat seems to be timid to you, your other cats need to know where they now stand in the ranks and so does she. 

We've had something similar with our 2 cats, our alpha cat still hates our new one (who's abit dim and doesn't realise she's not a mate lol) but bubs will tolerate neeps now and is slowly adjusting to the ambushing and vampire attacks neeps subjects her too. :devil:

I expect your new cat will only take so much before she starts some of the fights herself, let them get on with it for a bit, if it doesn't end with a stand off get the waterspray out and douse them ALL, don't leave anyone out.

and hope your new cat doesn't LIKE water like neeps does, it doesn't work as a deterent very well if she tries to drink the water as you squirt it! 
if all else fails throw lock them outside for a bit (and pray for rain).

good luck, don't give up yet!


----------



## mommacude (Jan 18, 2009)

We have one cat that likes water too. 

I don't ever put them outside, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to try separating them for awhile. I'm just not sure how long. 

I've considered hiring a cat behaviorist but I'm not sure I want to spend $200 on that!

My husband's hat just flat-out HATES the new one, and attacks her whenever she gets any attention. And, being a Ragdoll, she wants affection and attention whenever we come in a room.

My other cat has started attacking her at times too, and he originally didn't do that. Our 4th cat, the oldest at 3 years old. . .she just sits back and watches. She doesn't seem to mind her. I wish she was alpha cat, maybe they'd all take HER lead!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

try YOU being the alpha cat - I was watching the dog whisperer the other day and he's great with cats too - he stopped a dog and cat fighting, used basically the same techiques too - even MADE the cat and dog be very close toeach other and then told off which ever one began to start. See if you can watch that episode - it may help.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

The other thing you could try is 'time outs', have the cat carriers at the ready, when they fight stick the antagonist(s) in the cat carrier(s), with the door end facing the wall, or stick it outside for 15 mins. Don't pay the cats any attention while there in there. Do this each time they fight, if your not sure who started it stick them both in a carrier.

We tried this with neeps, but unfortunately for us she likes the cat carrier DOH!!!! so it didn't work for her lol.


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi! Sorry to hear about your troubles! I have a two year old Ragdoll and a six month old Maine Coon kitten. The Milo (kitten) always attacks Sassy. She is such a sweet cat she does't really fight back. She does growl and hiss at him and is very loud. However she is finally giving some more back to him. She's chasing him a little bit too. We do encourage her to fight back (although I think Milo is just playing with her, not trying to hurt her). When he gets carried away, we use the spray bottle. When we're not home, he stays in our room at least for now.

I hope you don't have to rehome her. If so, let me know I live in US and could help you find rescues. Good Luck!


----------



## mommacude (Jan 18, 2009)

You know what? I've been spraying with water or walking towards them and splitting them up. . . or making a loud noise.

Someone suggested I let them fight a couple times. . . maybe the resident cat would see that the Ragdoll wouldn't just take it. And, in fact she faught back and now the other isn't bothering her quite so much. This was actually a breakthrough and although I'm still going to keep the Ragdoll in her own room tonight to make sure, I think that maybe there is hope.


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

That's great! I know it's hard to let them at each other. It's still hard for me, but I know Sassy has to learn to give it back to Milo or they will never get along. It gets better every day! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I do feel sorry for your new cat she is obviously having a traumatic time but at least she has a loving home. You may need to go back to basics and reintroduce them all to each other. It was wrong of the person you got the cat off not to get the breeder's permission to rehome her; I would have thought the breeder got the person you got the cat off to sign a contract about this but never mind.

If you know who the breeder is then it may be worth contacting her for further help and advice - the cat's needs come first rather than the previous owners.

When reintroducing the cats - rub some baby talc into all their coats and then make sure you brush it all out - this will help ensure they all smell very similar. Also whilst keeping the Raggie separate - keep swapping the bedding between the cats so the scents become familiar.

Keep us updated. Good luck.#

_By the way I don't know where about in the US you are but there is a Ragdoll Rescue RagdollRescueNW : RAGDOLL RESCUE NORTHWEST
They may be able to help or offer further advice._


----------



## mommacude (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought about contacting the breeder, but the lady I got the cat from got her as an adult, and because it was an adult she said she didn't do a contract.

I'm in Texas.

Also, they're doing much better yesterday. I got some advice to let them work it out a little bit. I was really fussing at our resident cat every time she stared or stalked my Raggie. Well, I let her stick up for herself a few times yesterday and it is so much better now. This has never been something where there are injuries, scratches, bites, or hair missing. It's just growling, a tumbe or two, and my Ragdoll screeching.

Now that I stayed out of it for a day, she's being more bold and is sitting in different places throughout the house and the resident cat is still trying to bully her some, once Misti fusses back, she walks away.

I have a good feeling this is going to work itself out after all. 

I do wonder if I should still contact the breeder but I have heard through the grapevine that she's not always terribly friendly and I don't want to get fussed at.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I hope it works out for you. Most cats in a multi cat household have 'best friends' then maybe a cat or two they are not so fond of. I would make sure you have adequate resources, food, water and litter trays, on every level of your home. Ive found my danger zone is the stairs. Cats trying to exert their dominance and oust another will resource guard. As well as food they will do this with stairs, the other cat is unable to pass without a fight, and points of entry, doorways.
My friend had a little devon rex girl that that was bullied to the point that it lived on top of a cupboard by her 10 cats. It would only come down to eat or poop when my friend was present. As she loved her dearly in sheer desperation she asked me if I would try to introduce her to my 8. Well they all fell in love with her, she went from complete stranger to sleeping buddy in 4 days!So if it doesnt work out please dont assume she wont be happy with different cats, she just might not have found her soulmates yet!!


----------



## mommacude (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for that. I had assumed I could only introduce her to a home with no other cats.

I'm going to give it time. I have decided to think positive and she is standing up to the bully more as of yesterday, but I was working from home Tues/Wed and that helps her feel better. She can't hang out in the room with my husband because she won't let her really. He works from home every day so I'm going to ask him how they did today.


----------

